# Nearshore BL reef ST Cats GA



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Made the short run to BL today for alittle fun fishin. I had a salt newbe with me. Left Sunbury around 0700. Stoped at one inshore drop putting a short trout in the boat. Ran the 6 more miles to BL arrived and first lines down produce whiting. Start using a plug which brought in one Short blue and to the shark rod it went. 11 1/2 Blue as bait and :fishing: equals big run reallly fast as the spinner skyrockets 5 feet from the boat almost landing in the boat. The newbe got alittle scared. After two more skyrockets the shark snaps the 180lb steel leader. So I went bigger on my next set up. Tiged with a whiting. Landed tons of whiting from 10"-16". 4 Summer trout 16"-21". Then caught a short spanish on a small spoon. had not had a bite on the whiting so reeled her up and used the spanish 20/0 hook into the spanish and a few slits to let some blood out and 3 mins later the reel begins to sing. I did everything to slow her down and couldnt. tried to pull the anchor in time without luck and im down to my mono backing. I hold the spool for the last time and a load crack at the power pro snaped. Well by the end of the day we boated 3 atlantic sharpnose 1 small ray. a nice black drum. Kept somewhere around 25 whiting and 4 summer trout. Pics will be posted soon.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

Good day man... Look forward to the pics!


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

You go boy. Nice job. BTW, are you "retired" yet? Thanks for the post.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Heres the pics and Sail/Fish, Wedsday will be the day. Then its:beer: :fishing: :fishing:


----------

